# Barbara Streisand- auch oben ohne.3x



## maierchen (24 Juni 2008)

Mal wieder so ein Netzfund



 

 

​


----------



## Tokko (24 Juni 2008)

Die hat es faustdick hinter den Ohren. Die hat sogar in nen Schmuddelfilm mitgespielt.

Danke maierchen.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## sga5 (24 Juni 2008)

DANKE - so kannt ich sie noch gar nicht!!!


----------



## setchmo (24 Dez. 2010)

danke danke


----------



## Punisher (22 Sep. 2011)

danke danke danke danke


----------

